# Cichlid bitting off too much



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's a good one. Sunshine cichlid that swallowed small bn pleco. tail is sticking out of it's mouth, tried pulling on it gently but won't come out. any suggestion? probably leaving it will allow him to digest it slowly or starve. pulling it out forcefully will prob kill him.

thanks


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

leave it.
plecos are like barbed hooks if you pull on it you will enbed it deeper.
eventualy your cichlid will spit it out or digest it but should be fine when all is said and done.


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

thank you, that what I was thinking also


Adz1 said:


> leave it.
> plecos are like barbed hooks if you pull on it you will enbed it deeper.
> eventualy your cichlid will spit it out or digest it but should be fine when all is said and done.


----------

